# You will not believe what we found running round our fields today..... PICS



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:eek6: A blimmen great big Rhea :scared:

Dad rode Prince out to investigate.... Prince looked more shocked than anyone! :lol: He didnt stop snorting and prancing round!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

what is that? some sort of emu? where could it have come from?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> what is that? some sort of emu? where could it have come from?


Was about to ask the same lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> what is that? some sort of emu? where could it have come from?


A guy has them the other side of the farm, they keep escaping  cant say we're too thrilled when the ponies are out and start going mad, my sisters 12'3 welsh pony cleared the five bar gate one time. He was traumatised for ages after. Yeh they are like a smaller version on an ostrich.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

How strange, he must of escaped from somewhere.
Did you catch him


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

mollymo said:


> How strange, he must of escaped from somewhere.
> Did you catch him


No we didnt, we rang the guy up and told him to take it back abit sharpish!!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

posted same time.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

How do they escape, i take it they can't fly, or can they jump rather high? 
I wouldn't want to be chased by one


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

tafwoc said:


> How do they escape, i take it they can't fly, or can they jump rather high?
> I wouldn't want to be chased by one


Have no idea, i know they cant fly though lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

We used to have a flock of them. Horrible, aggressive little buggers.

Can disembowel you with one kick apparently.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> We used to have a flock of them. Horrible, aggressive little buggers.
> 
> Can disembowel you with one kick apparently.


Now you tell me!!!! :scared: GULP


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats an emu hun not a rhea 

This is a rhea










Still its not like you'd expect to see an emu in the field either! :lol:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh the guy that has them im sure said they were Rheas but have had a look at some pics and think you're right!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yikes, thats an odd sight!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

being a horsey owner of a childish gelding... made me chuckle as my boy would of gone ape over this too!!! lol!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

bloody uggly looking thing!!!! I wouldve shot it had i had the chance!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That had to be interesting pretty bird though


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> bloody uggly looking thing!!!! I wouldve shot it had i had the chance!


For being ugly?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no i just wouldnt appreciate it being on my land and possibly injuring my animals no different to a fox but tbh i probably wouldnt have shot it, just moved it


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I know i would have crapped myself if i came face to face with it lol im not a fan of birds (im scared of them) so this would have done me in lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> no i just wouldnt appreciate it being on my land and possibly injuring my animals no different to a fox but tbh i probably wouldnt have shot it, just moved it


Ok if it comes down the fields again im getting you over to move it! lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow I would have been super excited to find one of those in my garden!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lollie1515 said:


> being a horsey owner of a childish gelding... made me chuckle as my boy would of gone ape over this too!!! lol!


I think Prince being entire fancied it (he's abit odd and fancies anything really lol) Tommy my old gelding was going mad in his stable, no way would i have ridden him out there, id be history!!


----------

